# Orders Question



## jranrose (24 May 2006)

Hello All,
I came across this pic of RCMP Comm. Giuliano Zaccardelli (Canadian Press Photographer Fred Chartrand). I was wondering about the star on the left breast. Looks to me like the Grand Commander to the Order of Bath (GCB). After doing some research threw the Canadian Gazette, I found no information to this (Although he has the Italian Order of Merit). My Question is are we authorized to wear the stars if they confer knighthoods? Because the GCB is a knighthood. Your input would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Jason


----------



## captjtq (24 May 2006)

Hey Jason,

The scan is somewhat pixellated, so I can't quite tell - I do know that the orders that he's wearing through his buttom holes are the Order of Merit of Police Forces (he is the principal commander), and the Order of St. John of Jerusalem.  He was made an officer in the French Legion of Honour in 2003 - that's the last medal on the right. Otherwise, the star itself I can't tell. It doesn't look like the GCB - the cross in the middle of the GCB is Maltese whereas these appear to be fleur-de-lis, much like those of the medals (but not the badge) of the Order of the British Empire.... interesting - I'm going to keep looking.


Jay.


----------



## captjtq (24 May 2006)

Further to my last, it does look like it is the Italian Order of Merit, in the grade of Grand Officer (Grande Ufficiale) - have a look here: http://www.quirinale.it/onorificenze/insegne/ParureOmri/gu.htm

Jay


----------



## jranrose (24 May 2006)

Outstanding, Thanks for the info. I was rather confused. I am assuming that there is no knighthoods associated with non-Commonwealth Orders?
Thanks Again,
Jason


----------



## captjtq (25 May 2006)

Canadians are no longer recommended for knighthoods under the British system by Canadian Prime Ministers or the GG. Canada first tried to distance itself from the British system after the First World War, with the Nickle Resolution, which attempted to forbid Canadian citizens from becoming Knights, Peers, Barons, etc. This has been firmed up with the creation of our own honours system (Order of Canada, Order of Military Merit, Order of Merit of the Police Forces, etc).

Good link explaining it further: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nickle_Resolution -> it appears that there is some ambiguity to the whole concept, really. 

In the most famous recent case, Conrad Black renounced his Canadian citizenship a few years back because the Brits wanted to give him a peerage, and Chretien wouldn't allow it, even when Mr. Black tried to get dual citizenship.


----------



## captjtq (25 May 2006)

And to answer your question, I would guess that there are no knighthoods associated with non-commonwealth orders, even if there were, the Canadian recipient would not be able to title themselves 'Sir or Dame Whomever', though they would undoubtedly be considered such by the country that bestowed the honour.


----------

